# What's this red button for?



## Maz (23 Feb 2018)

The red button on the *right*. Does anyone know what it's for? It's on an electric bike for which I am the custodian.
The one on the left is for the front/rear lights, I know that much


----------



## glasgowcyclist (23 Feb 2018)

Afterburners?


----------



## Maz (23 Feb 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Afterburners?


I thought that as well, either that or a cigarette lighter.


----------



## I like Skol (23 Feb 2018)

Ejector seat!


----------



## AndyRM (23 Feb 2018)




----------



## PeteXXX (23 Feb 2018)

*DON’T PRESS THE RED BUTTON!!!*

**


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (23 Feb 2018)

It's either the rocket launcher or the caltrops.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (23 Feb 2018)

Seriously though, some kind of power assist/boost maybe?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (23 Feb 2018)

Probably @Pale Rider can answer this...


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2018)

Is that not the button to deploy Korea's nuclear weapons ?


----------



## sight-pin (23 Feb 2018)

Walk assist?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Is that not the button to deploy Korea's nuclear weapons ?


Trump's button is safe thank God


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Trump's button is safe thank God



yes but is Trump ?


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Feb 2018)

Looks like a kit conversion, so the button may be wired to do a number of things.

Is that a thumb throttle to the right of the button?

If so, the button may activate and deactivate the throttle.

Alternatively, it might be a so-called 'off road' button which turns off the motor assist cut off point of 15.5mph.

I can see there's a bell, but it may also have been something as simple as the button for a cheap horn which some Chinese bikes are fitted with.


----------



## Maz (23 Feb 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> Looks like a kit conversion, so the button may be wired to do a number of things.
> 
> Is that a thumb throttle to the right of the button?
> 
> ...


Just to the right of the red button, there's a "twist-grip" throttle with 3 LED's on it that light up when the ignition is on. You might be right - it might be a throttle on/off switch. Might take it for a ride (and just hope I don't crash it).


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Feb 2018)

The LEDs may be a battery level or assistance level indicator.

If there is varying assistance levels, there will be a control for those somewhere.

Some of the cheaper ebikes only have one level.

Assuming the bike is road legal or close to it, there's no reason why you should crash it.

The motor won't be particularly pokey and should cut out when you stop pedalling or brake.

Ebikes are heavy lumps, probably more chance of it toppling over when you come to rest or try to restart.


----------



## Maz (24 Feb 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> The LEDs may be a battery level or assistance level indicator.
> 
> If there is varying assistance levels, there will be a control for those somewhere.
> 
> ...


I took it for a ride. Any thought that I might be able to glide up moderate hills with it, quickly vanished - it's more like a pedalling-assisted motor.
Looks ike the LEDs are 'assitance level indicators' although I didnt know how the level changed (sometimes it was 3 LEDs on, other times 2 or 1).
Yes, the motor cuts out when I brake. Thanks again.
Oh, and that red button on the right doesn't seem to do anything!


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Feb 2018)

Sounds like it may be an older 24 volt motor, most of which were very weedy.

Even modern - legal - ebikes are not very powerful.

The legal phrase EAPC - Electrically Assisted Pedal Cycle - is correct, you won't get very far or up any hills on throttle alone.

The LEDs might be a crude battery level indicator, reading voltage.

This will tend to drop under load, so the LEDs go out, but then 'recover' on the flat.

Modern battery level indicators are less inclined to do that.


----------

